# Goose Decos For Sale



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Need to sell this assortment of goose decoys. some have foam around the bottoms, others are just shell decoys and the whole mess is for $100.00. Maybe less...
R


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

check your pm's...


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

He and I already agreed on a price for all the decoys, but he stopped responding...


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

johnnycake, PM'ed you!

E


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry about that, I'm back in town and PM'd Johnnycake with my correct phone number.
R


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Dekes are sold.
R


----------

